# [SOLVED] Panasonic SDR H80 60GB Hard Disk Video Camera Lost cord. Emergency!!



## KatSkratch (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.has-inc.com/images/hasincebay/0579g.jpg

I am in seriously hot water at the moment and am begging anyone who can help to answer. I have the camera listed in the subject but am missing a cord. I recently recorded my grandfathers award acceptance speech at his old high school for leading the team to 5 consecutive victories years and years ago. I cannot get the video off the camera without the cord. But I can't figure out what the cord is called. :'(

In the attached picture, it is the cord in the lowest left hand corner. It attaches the camera to the AC charger, which then attaches to the wall. What is that cord? I cant find one anywhere, my grandfather is sick with *cancer*, and I have to get him that video as soon as humanely possible. Please please help. I've looked everywhere, with no luck. I am at a loss.


----------



## KatSkratch (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Panasonic SDR H80 60GB Hard Disk Video Camera Lost cord. Emergency!!*

NEVERMIND! Somebody on a different forum saved the day! Thank you. Mod can close this!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad you found what you were looking for .. and hope that everything pans out well with your grandfather


----------

